# Unkown hitchhiker. Need ID, please...



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Last night while feeding my wrasse, I noticed a little guy, about 2-3 inches long, hanging out in the cave I made of Live Rock. He was dark, like black, with 3 or 4 white stripes running the length of his body. He has a rectangular head that slopes towards his snout, round fins behind his head, and a fan-like tail fin. He hasn't left the cave, and when he sees me he darts into deeper hiding (that's the reason I haven't been able to get a pic). He seems to stay in one place (until he sees me), rather than swim around, if that helps. And he must have survived a 40 minute car ride in the live rock, with probably no water (unless there was a pocket of water in the rock).

In my 46 gallon tank right now is 6 mexican red legs, 2 hermits, a wrasse, a cleaner shrimp, and 2 softies. I have 40 lbs of live sand, and about 30 lbs of live rock. My params are 79-81 degrees, s.g. 1.022, Ammonia ~ 0, Nitrate ~ 0, and Nitrite ~ 0. The tank is new, about 3 weeks old. I have a canister filter and a coralife 20000k light.

I really would like to know if I can lure him out somehow, for a pic, or if someone would know what he is...

Thanks[/list]


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Perhaps a feeding with moonlights or very subdued lighting inside the tank and complete darkness outside of the tank might bring him out.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I tried feeding with the lights off, and he still doesn't come out of that cave. I got a good look at his body, and it is gray with dark bands running to his tail. My LFS thinks he could be a goby. I would rather he doesn't starve to death, so I want to make sure he's eating...


----------



## kaka7890 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not really good with saltwater but it could be a relative of the neon goby maybe just wait a while hes probably eating stuff off the rock and will come out eventually but remember im not the expert :lol:


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

My LFS was thinking goby...like an engineer or neon, but I can't find one that looks close enough to be it.
The little guy was a little more active in that cave when I added the clowns and wrasse last night, maybe with all the activity, he'll show his head more. 
It was still too dark in the cave to take a picture, but as soon as he makes a debut, I'll snap a shot.


----------

